# Golden Trial in St. Louis



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Any news on the open?
Heard that they only brought back 18 to the 2nd out of 55.
Sue


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Heard they ran off the dam on that back lake they always use, and its the same old marks from either a previous Open or National. Does anyone have any originality anymore? Every time I go to St Louis its the same old marks from a previous field trial. If the people in St louis can't win this trial they might want to start training at Busch a little more often. Same dang marks everytime.


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Sue, 20 dogs back for ther land blind. Same 20 back for the water blind.

Mike, if you would put on your big boy pants and come run an all-age here like this Open you would see that the marks are quite different from those run in the past.

Same with the Q, they ran in the Master National field.

Open will go to lake 36 which has not been used much since they renovated it about 12 years ago.

Nice tests today. Weatherman was way off. Temp well into the 60's. Hope he's wrong about the snow for tomorrow.


John


----------



## Bryan Manning (May 22, 2005)

hey John do you have the callback's? Thank's


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Look luck to all especially to my baby "Mr. Remus";-) 
Sue


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

4th series open

5 dogs left

6
9
15
41.......Jake
49


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

..... Go "Jake" !!!!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Go Jake Go!!!!!


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

#15 Go Littleman!!!!!!!!!
Sorry Jake.
This was my baby.;-) And this is his 1st Open.
Sue


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

4 dogs finished

I think................Howley won it and Jake got 3rd, 4th place had a handle


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Open won by Jess Bentley with Mercy, John Stracka's dog. Don't know the rest.


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Judy, put the beer down!!! Only 4 dogs finished. So there would not be any jams. 

Jake got 3rd

Other golden news, Jake was doing good in the Am. Lucy, Gracie and Babe were out.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

...guess I'll go get a beer, so I can put it down..LOL 

Thanks, Mike.. Hope "Jake" does well in the AM... so great to see him back 

Edit...to Congratulate!! (again  ..) Andy, John, Jeff...and "Jake"!! 

Judy


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeh "Remus" got the 4th.!!!!!!
He turned 3yrs. on the 18th and this was his 1st Open.
Stupid geese screwed him up on his water marks.:roll:
Sue


----------



## Croat (Nov 21, 2008)

I saw 3 dogs out of 5 finish the Open.


----------



## Mark Leahy (Apr 27, 2008)

I can see how that happen. I train there all the time and geese come over all the time.


----------



## Strongline Retrievers (Jun 24, 2005)

Congratulations to Jess Bentley....aka Jess Bentover...aka Jess Brantley... on his first open win.... Your roommate is proud of ya lil buddy....


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Any derby results ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

Plus it's Gassner's training grounds. I mean, what did you expect?

ps If anyone takes that seriously, I will have to do some major a$$ kicking.


----------



## Steve (Jan 4, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> Plus it's Gassner's training grounds. I mean, what did you expect?
> 
> ps If anyone takes that seriously, I will have to do some major a$$ kicking.


Gassner trains???? I thought he was Andy's PR agent.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Congratulations to everyone.

Did anyone see Junbe at the trial?

I was wondering if he is headed home yet?


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations to Jake, Andy and John, and his breeder, Jeff Buikema, from his "nephew", Pilot. It is great to see Jake back in the game!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Jake,John,and Andy from Casey and Marie


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

AmiableLabs said:


> Congratulations to everyone.
> 
> Did anyone see Junbe at the trial?
> 
> I was wondering if he is headed home yet?


Jack was not at the trial. I'm not sure if he's entered next weekend for MVRC?


John


----------



## Dan Blevins (Sep 19, 2003)

Jimmy Darnell and Cane win the Am

Congrats guys

Dan


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Jimmie


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

golden boy 2 said:


> Judy, put the beer down!!! Only 4 dogs finished. So there would not be any jams.
> 
> Jake got 3rd
> 
> Other golden news, Jake was doing good in the Am. Lucy, Gracie and Babe were out.


Jakey Boy's BACK! 
You're crackin' me up, Mike. Do the math for her. BTW, taste them ribs yet? Gonna share them with John Boy................Or make him drool while watching you eat them?


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Yeah!!!! That's my Dad! 3rd in Open! WOOF-WOOF! 

Houston


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

Congratulations to The Dominator on the win!

Does anyone know what size big boy panties Castelli wears? I guess sending ribs wasn't enough so I need to go shopping again.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Melanie Foster said:


> Congratulations to The Dominator on the win!
> 
> Does anyone know what size big boy panties Castelli wears? I guess sending ribs wasn't enough so I need to go shopping again.


Big Boy "Panties"? I'm thinkin'............"Big Boy" Leopardskin thong!
I know they must sell those in California.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

He got those for Christmas.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Sooooo,..........where's the pictures?


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

Geez, Bait! I didn't ask you, Gassner, Andy or Sargenti to send me pictures of you all wearing yours! 

One size fits all regards,

Melanie


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Just figured you had a weak stomach. If you do, you won't wanna see. But, I'll send 'em if you want. You know I will...... Can you say, "Larry the Cable Guy Boxer Shorts"? 'Nuff said?
I can only send the ones of me, by myself though. They don't want me to send the group photo, with all four of us.


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Ummmmm......any of you guys know the rest of the AM placements? This is getting very entertaining for an "Event" posting


----------



## Gawthorpe (Oct 4, 2007)

Any Derby Results??


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Dennis Bath won the Derby. He wasn't around to accept his ribbon Sat. so the mice had a "field day" with it!

Cliff Garland got 4th in the Am. with Ricky I believe. Lou Magee got 3rd. Tom Bogusky got 2nd.

Thank you to all the judges. Thanks also to those that helped. Great team effort by many non-club members especially Saturday during some pretty bad weather.

Congratulations also to Jack Stevens and Babe on her 2nd in the Qual. Also to Greg Lister for getting 3rd in the Qual.! I think Dex got the win? Way to go Dex!!!

Linda Bogusky's little 9 month old got a "greenie "in the Derby!!!!!!


John


----------



## tom barrale (Feb 22, 2008)

Actually, John Goettl won the Qual with Pete and Dex got RJ with Dave Hemminger's Trigger (Cori puppy).


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Thanks Tom, I'll have the full results posted later today. I was hoping someone would catch any mistakes I posted.

Thanks again for judging for us. You and Jane did a great job with wonderful tests.


John


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Results posted on EE. https://www.entryexpress.net/loggedin/viewentries.aspx?eid=3092


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Jakester!!!! We're so glad you're back!
Even if I don't have the tee shirt regards,
Becky


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

> Heard they ran off the dam on that back lake they always use, and its the same old marks from either a previous Open or National. Does anyone have any originality anymore? Every time I go to St Louis its the same old marks from a previous field trial. If the people in St louis can't win this trial they might want to start training at Busch a little more often. Same dang marks everytime.


Were you even there? Yes, they ran off the big dike, but those marks were NOT the same old same old! I was there and saw, plus my dog ran it. Perhaps the reason that that area is always used so heavily is because the steepness and height of the dike make ANY marks thrown there so difficult!!!!!

Perhaps John's comment about you actually running an all-age sheds light on your problem.


----------



## vanman (Sep 26, 2007)

congrats on the placement inn the Qual . Jack great job with the swamper !:Clyde sired a litter of nine this month.If your ready to start another one take a look!Good luck the rest of the season,its just starting Im sure ill run in to you down the road.Chris V


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

vanman said:


> congrats on the placement inn the Qual . Jack great job with the swamper !:Clyde sired a litter of nine this month.If your ready to start another one take a look!Good luck the rest of the season,its just starting Im sure ill run in to you down the road.Chris V


Hi Chris,
Just saw your post on the other thread. Where's Clyde going to be running this year? I'll head the other way! :lol: He'll be gettin' some Am points this year for sure! See ya' down the road.
And congrats to John, Andy and Jake. I didn't see the whole trial but what I saw of Jake, he put his nose right on 'em. His first or second trial in over a year. Pretty incredible!
JS


----------

